# Señal inalambrica ... timbre inalambrico



## elafortunado (Oct 24, 2012)

hola a todos,estoy tratando de monitorear el funcionamiento de una grua,instalando un horometro,atraves de una senal inhalambrica.

se mueve aprox 200 metros este equipo...compre un timbre inhalambrico de 200 metros de alcance pero al accionarlo,hace un ciclo de aviso,aunque tengas sostenido el pulsador,como puedo hacerle?,les agradeceria mucho su ayuda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 24, 2012)

no entiendo muy bien ,explicate mejor ?


----------



## morta (Oct 24, 2012)

En todo caso seria mas practico se me hace revisar algún circuito que emita una señal tipo on off y un receptor que habilite o deshabilite el contador de horas con un reloj u horimetro.
No creo que un timbre inalámbrico aguante el funcionamiento de las 8 hs que trabaja la grúa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

Ponele un 555 astable que le de un pulso cada 20 segundos.

En el receptor ponés un timer reseteable de 1 minuto.

Demasiado arcaico y barato tu proyecto


----------



## elafortunado (Oct 25, 2012)

lo que comentas dosmetros,seguiria usando la senal del timbre? o me propones que use el 555 y el timer.

o como es?.....gracias.



morta, si he buscado esa opcion pero no he encontrado alguno...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2012)

555 >>>> timbre >>>>>  receptor del timbre <<<< timer reseteable de 1 minuto.


----------

